# Pop guns?



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Tell me about these kenetic rams...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Tell me about these kenetic rams...


 
Useful :thumbsup: . A disaster for those who have no experience with them. 
Use it maybe 10 times a year drum trap, Coffee station drain.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I never use the toilet attachment. Works better in tub lines if you pull the trip waste out and block it off with a rag, block off sink over flow and close sink pop up. more pressure to the clog. If you pop to hard it will shoot out the sink and make a big mess.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Tell me about these kenetic rams...


I own one, when I was doing service work I used it in situations that warranted it, but it would not be my first choice as a drain clearing tool.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I own one, when I was doing service work I used it in situations that warranted it, but it would not be my first choice as a drain clearing tool.


Definitely cable is still best bet. Less chance of a call back. But still useful in the rite situation.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Wouldn't the tub overflow need to be plugged too? A rag will hold in the lav overflow? 

Would the air pressure go up the vent before it hit the the clog? I thought it only worked before the vent. I've been thinking about getting one of those for certain situations, just wondering how best to use it.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Wouldn't the tub overflow need to be plugged too? A rag will hold in the lav overflow?
> 
> Would the air pressure go up the vent before it hit the the clog? I thought it only worked before the vent. I've been thinking about getting one of those for certain situations, just wondering how best to use it.


They say air will go by the vent. Honestly have no clue if it will.
Every thing I used it on was before the vent. Drum traps if I can't jump it, coffee station drains that's about all I use it for.
Tried the ram without pulling the trip waste like they did in the video years ago shot out the tub overflow. Did that once been ragging from that day on.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Definitely cable is still best bet. Less chance of a call back. But still useful in the rite situation.


If yours cratered, would you buy another one?

Do they make them in 4" ?

If not I may try to build one.... Blow stuff out of the neighbors vents..


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

slickrick said:


> If yours cratered, would you buy another one?
> 
> Do they make them in 4" ?


Yes would buy another one. It's one of those tools you say dam wish I had it for this.
The rubber end fitting will fit 4" Comes with a set of end attachments.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Yes would buy another one. It's one of those tools you say dam wish I had it for this.
> The rubber end fitting will fit 4" Comes with a set of end attachments.


Have you tried it on 4"?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It works great on the goo that grows inside drain pipes at bar sinks in bars where they serve a lot of fruity drinks.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Have you tried it on 4"?


Never have not yet. Used it on small lines only so far.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Never used one!

I did handle quite a few callbacks on one of our guys who did though...:whistling2:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I have one...use it occaisionally,..be careful. Id buy another if mine broke. Tub drains are sometimes a risk with the cable..but the ram is no less risk...kind of a lazy tool.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

How man traps blow off?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

None so far. Just don't go all Rambo on it.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Its also a great tool to use to restore low water pressure to a fixture :thumbsup: But for the most part the only time i really use mine if im not able to pass through the drum trap


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*do they actually work???*

if their was a crow sitting on the vent stack,
I could see it blowing him off and him tumbling down the roof onto the ground....:laughing::laughing:.

as far as this device actually doing a good job???.

no way


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> if their was a crow sitting on the vent stack,
> I could see it blowing him off and him tumbling down the roof onto the ground....:laughing::laughing:.
> 
> as far as this device actually doing a good job???.
> ...


That's a good one :laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

slickrick said:


> How man traps blow off?


 plenty if you are not careful


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> None so far. Just don't go all Rambo on it.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh man, he ^ beat me to it


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

It's a tool like any other. It has its purpose and is useful if used properly and at the proper times. 

I rarely use mine but when I need it I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I picked mine up on ebay after one of these threads the last time it came up. I used it 8 times and it was spot on 7 of the 8 times. 

The drain I had to cable had sunflower stalks in it that went through a disposal:blink: 

Other than that, this has been a great tool. It can be a tad messy if you're not used to it, but use it a few times and you'll learn the little tricks. I used it to clear a lav drain and I didn't have the overflow hole completly covered....black mess all over the mirror Learned to double check the overflow that day


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

According to General's site there's no local distributers in my area. So I just bought one online at faucetdepot.com. Got a pretty good price I think. I didn't get the one with a toilet attachment as I couldn't see where I would use it over a toilet auger. We have a lot of drum traps around here, so I think I'm gonna like this tool. (As long as I don't go Rambo, of course)


----------

